# A couple of my reds change color!



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey all, I have noticed that sometimes my piranha will change color , not all of them just a few. They are all deep red under the belly and then sometimes they will change to all white?
Their tails will also lose color!! any info plz as to why?

I though it was the mood they were in????


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

when reds turn white it useualy means they are stressed. when they turn dark with a red belly they are comfertable. and when thier tails and body turns black they are horny


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Pale does mean stressed. I noticed mine would be ashen if i had to get up before the sun, a couple minutes later he was normal.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm with Neo, that's normal for a p to do that. Seen it on my 4 that I have.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

anymore info?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I believe it is like many fish, and colour changes can indicate either stress, warning colours, fright colours, sleep colours....etc.... I know this is how cihclids work...P's should fall into this category too


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

thats what i thought too


----------

